# Changing Jobs - Labor Ban?



## SandDune (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi All,

I recently moved to the UAE in February as a close friend of mine opened a business in Ajman in January and he required my help in a few areas while setting up.

I obtained a residence visa and a work permit under his company and I have been working with him until now.

A large company from Dubai approached me with a job last week and it's in their intentions to employ me although I believe that I have to cancel my current residence & work permit under my current sponsor in order to move.

I have a degree from the UK which is attested here in the UAE, so even though I have only been under my current sponsor for a month or so can I still have the ban lifted?

I have obtained a letter from my current sponsor stating they have no problem if I change jobs in the UAE and a letter from the company in Dubai stating they with to employ me.

Will I be able to lift the 6 month ban or will I face difficulties?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SandDune (Apr 12, 2012)

Can anybody help me out?


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

You should ask your new employer they should know. I think it depends on how good their PRO is too. I know a person who had a ban but her new employer sorted it out for her . Good luck


----------

